# Screamah Lures Now Available at J&M



## HawaiiSkinDiver (Mar 22, 2015)

Hey guys hope everyone is having a good start to this summer season. Its been a while since my last post or update on any of my lures but I'm happy to let y'all know that the Frankenhoo series (8.5 inches in length when skirted with an actual ballyhoo head encased in the resin) is now available at J&M Tackle in Orange Beach, AL. The Frankenhoo series has been doing very very well on the east coast in North and South Carolina with podium placement in 3 separate tournaments. I also have completed my new 9 inch series "10.5 inches in length when skirted with 9 inch Yamashita or Yozuri skirts. These are Hawaiian lures and are each hand polished on a lathe to achieve a unparalleled appearance. The action is fantastic and they are proven producers. The frankenhoo series has also been catching sailfish without a rigged ballyhoo. Any way y'all have a good one and if your interested in any lures or want to swing by and take a look at any of these shoot me a call or text at 808-six81-two999. Sizes range from 5 inch mani and tuna rockets to 14 inch marlin teasers. Any color you can think of is available. Tight lines gang!!!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Nick does quality work. These are some bad to the bone lures.


----------

